# Found a SD-card with photographs Australia



## Snader (Nov 9, 2009)

*Found a lost SD-card with photographs Australia*

Hay,

In 2005, I've found a lost SD-card with 172 photos of Western Australia (I think). Some examples are:
- 1 female (long brown hair, +/- 20 years old) is seen on some photos (see attachment)
- Traveling with a car Hyundai sedan (cray color) (see attachment)
- Have seen a Power station, Pacific Hydro LTD (see attachment)
- Photo's of the Lake Argyle
- Photo's are taken in August/September 2005

If you know who is on the pictures, pleas let me know.

Kind regards,
Sander


----------



## StephenParry (Nov 5, 2013)

*Looks great*

Wow - always love those stories of finding old SD cards.


----------



## HappyGreg (Dec 3, 2013)

wonder if the owner was ever located...


----------



## JaswinderSingh (Jun 9, 2014)

It will be big surprise for owner if found his card.


----------

